# Classes near charlotte.



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey, I'm looking for a good place to take a basic handgun course in the greater charlotte area. The closest NRA classes are in fayetteville and weekends only(I work fri,sat,sun) so that would be a non-option for me. any recomendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.nrahq.org/education/training/find.asp?Location=USANC&Type=BPistol

This shows one instructor in Charlotte. It may be difficult to find a weeknight course, so cntact the Charlotte instructor. I'll bet he's willing to work with you. I'm an NRA pistol instructor, and I've worked around people's schedules before. It's not a big deal for most dedicated instructors.


----------



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

I had found that link earlier, and the note on it says that it is an instructor level course. Should i contact the instructor and see if he offers any other classes?

Also, there is a basic handgun course tought at a local shootingrange, but I don't think it's NRA certified. Should i hold out for an NRA course or just go by the instructor's credentials?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The links in his description show Basic Pistol, so I'd definitely ask him about it. If he is qualifed to do instructor training, he is certainly qualified to teach Basic.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Firepower*

NCstarter: Sir; off Monroe rd. Firepower has a 3rd Thursday of the month training session. Trying to get my wife in the class. My info is current in the last three weeks. Indoor shooting.:smt023

Hwy 51 to Monroe rd. turn toward Clt. City and 1 Block on the right, down about 3-4 buildings on the right ''White Concrete Block'' Building.:smt033


----------



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

neophyte said:


> NCstarter: Sir; off Monroe rd. Firepower has a 3rd Thursday of the month training session. Trying to get my wife in the class. My info is current in the last three weeks. Indoor shooting.:smt023
> 
> Hwy 51 to Monroe rd. turn toward Clt. City and 1 Block on the right, down about 3-4 buildings on the right ''White Concrete Block'' Building.:smt033


I was actually thinking about going to that exact one.

I sent an e-mail to someone else in the company that the guy who was teaching the insturcor class works for, havn't gotten a reply yet, but he may have been taking a long weekend.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Follow up when you can*

NCstarter: Sir; if you're in the area; stop in.

Not the most friendly acting until you have a face. Seems all shops have ''up front'' somethings going on.

They are ok after a moment or two.

Follow up with your experiences :mrgreen:


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a friend who just completed his class there,from what he told me the guy who taught the class was an active mathews police officer.From what I heard he was very good more info than the class I took.Just to let you know that after you take the class there is allmost a 2 month backlog just to get in to fill out the application for your permit. When I am working in Mathews I go there after work to shoot, the people there are very informed and profesional. If you want I can get you the name of the instructor??


----------



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

Tracker said:


> 2 month backlog just to get in to fill out the application for your permit.


CCW permit or just a purchace permit?

And now that i've heard good things about this place i think i'l have to sign up for one of the classes.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Seem Phony*

NCstarter: Sir; what has happened. Have you had an opportunity to contact Firepower? 
I am following along

The backlog; getting your purchase permit takes 1wk to 1 month

The CCW intro has the backlog. Seems phony; has been changed since I

initially applied.

My shooting partner did his this past March 3rd and April 12-14th he was card carrying.
I stayed after him fairly hard to get a card. I attended his CCW class as a morale supporter, too, I went downtown with him.

It's not the first and will not be my last. My son is ready to do something. 
Has done the CCW class and wants me to go with him


----------



## xdmedic24 (Jul 17, 2008)

You may want to check out these guys:

http://www.defensiveconceptsnc.com/index.html

I did my NC CCW and a Defensive Handgun course. The prices are very affordable and the knowledge and training is top of the line. I took away a ton of information from both courses. I highly recommend Defensive Concepts to anyone looking at firearms training.

Tom


----------



## Big Dog (Jun 27, 2008)

*Charlotte Area Handgun Classes*

The Charlotte Rifle and Pistol Club has a free, open to the public BASIC HANDGUN SAFETY & HANDGUN FAMILIARIZATION COURSE.

This course is offered as a public service by CR&PC and it's membership.

This is an introductory level safety course, designed to teach those who have recently purchased, or are considering the purchase of a handgun, the basic safety rules and procedures required in the safe use and operation of a handgun. This course is designed to familiarize you with the different action types and styles of currently available handguns and the safety procedures required with each type. We will also help those who have already purchased guns to become familiar with the proper use and operation of their handgun.

This course will be held at the CR&PC indoor range in Stallings, N.C.
The club recently set a record for the number of students at the last class.

It also hosts a NC CONCEALED HANDGUN PERMIT CLASS, as well as other training. Follow the links, check the calendar for the most recent offerings & shoot safe!

http://www.cr-pc.org/training.asp

http://www.cr-pc.org/ccw.asp

http://www.cr-pc.org/events.aspx


----------

